# Photo Time



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

This time I tried to get full body shots instead of half their body. Some didn't work, but a few I was able to get a full photo of them.

Okay, I don't have that many birds, honestly..  LOL.

Ella



















Jasper










Mali



















Tilly (she's going through a huge moult at the moment)



















Charlie



















Theo



















Emmit



















Shiro



















And just two of Keiko. .










(Hiii)


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

ok, I absolutely love the second picture of Theo, so amazingly cute. Also, what is emmit's mutation? I just love his coloring!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol, not many people comment about her, she's my baby. 

As for Emmit - he's a Pastel Face Cinnamon Pied.  Haha, it's a bit of a mouth full.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Solace. said:


> Lol, not many people comment about her, she's my baby.
> 
> As for Emmit - he's a Pastel Face Cinnamon Pied.  Haha, it's a bit of a mouth full.


She does look like a sweetie, it was like she said ok mommy I'll strike a pose, how's this. lol  

Well, that is a mouthful and of course I'd probably never be able to find that color mutation around here. Your so lucky, so many pretty babies.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wowwwwwwww great shots!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg......theo and charlie have grown up so much!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!! Charlie is really getting that mask....and theo...wow...she looks like a lady now!! oh yeah...the others are adorable too!! i just was shocked to see ur babies!!! aww and tilly...u can see where she hit her eye not long ago....guess the feathers havent grown back yet? gorgeous pics as per usual


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Raven2322 said:


> She does look like a sweetie, it was like she said ok mommy I'll strike a pose, how's this. lol
> 
> Well, that is a mouthful and of course I'd probably never be able to find that color mutation around here. Your so lucky, so many pretty babies.


LOL. I call her chicken legs, look at em'! I don't think she likes me calling her that though - and if only she posed like that more often!!

I had never come across a 'tiel like Emmit before. I seen Kim's 'tiel that looks exactly like him, but there's no way I'd have thought I would ever be able to get one until we went and picked him up. I fell inlove with him, and to this day I adore him, he's like a fly to poop though, seriously. He never leaves me, lol.. but I think that's what makes me love him more. 

You may find one some day, make sure you grab her/him while you can! I reckon they'd make some pretty babies. Thank you by the way.



Tielzilla said:


> wowwwwwwww great shots!!


Thankies. 



kimmikefids said:


> omg......theo and charlie have grown up so much!!!!!!!!!!! i cant believe it!!! Charlie is really getting that mask....and theo...wow...she looks like a lady now!! oh yeah...the others are adorable too!! i just was shocked to see ur babies!!! aww and tilly...u can see where she hit her eye not long ago....guess the feathers havent grown back yet? gorgeous pics as per usual


*cries and sighs*

So what happened to my babies? how did time go SO quick, it's about a year I have had them or coming close to a year. 

They're always going to be my 'babies'.. even when they're 8 years old. But they're not my tiny babies anymore, sadly. I'd do it all over again, that's for sure. I really miss Twix, him and Charlie were such stubborn little babies and Theo was the gutsy one - eating non stop, haha!

Tilly has pretty much all her feathers back, still more coming, but since she's moulting, they're falling out and then coming back which doesn't help much. I am going to buy Aleo (?) juice tomorrow and give her a spray because she's losing a handfull of feathers each day easily. But of course she's getting extra scritches and extra veggies to eat, plus she's devouring pellets and there's 2 cuttlebones in the cage.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww they are all gorgeous


----------



## Miss Parakeet (Jul 6, 2009)

malabu is beautiful


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

They are so gorgeous.  More more more!


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

Beautiful birds... I love Emmitt especially! What striking coloration he has! I really like the pix of him standing tall with the really long legs... looks like an eagle or some raptor bird of some sort... very cool!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyoneee.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Solace,

They are *ALL so Beautiful*. I bet they are a joy, and thanks for sharing


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw, thanks a lot srtiels, and they're a huge joy.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

All your tiels are gorgeous


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

